# It's a girl !!!!



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I thought I had all males but it's been officially identified as a female tiger red motaguense. Now just need for her to get a little older and start breeding some up. Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

shes nice!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice mota


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

very sexy looking..







Great coloration!


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Good and healthy lookin' female Mota you have.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

if i were a fish i'd ask her to marry me


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Cute fish.:laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> :laugh: nice mota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....nice fish man...but i wouldnt hit it


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

very nice


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> :laugh: nice mota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe lol, perverse


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

She looks nice!


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

She's hawt!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking mota.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam she is very nice


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

can i get her #


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Congrats, would have sucked if they all turned out to be males like you first thought


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That fish is incredible, just incredible. Reminds me of both a flowerhorn and a jaguar at the same time. Pretty good camera work too


----------

